# Me and mini me, londonium L1P and L1



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just thought I would post up a picture of the two side by side next to the black tower


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

WOW! Espresso p0rn! ?


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

I like that a lot


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Do you have a t-shirt that has...'Gooner till I die' on the front and 'Lever till I die' on the back?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Founder member of the SPC?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

DoubleShot said:


> Do you have a t-shirt that has...'Gooner till I die' on the front and 'Lever till I die' on the back?


no I have it tattooed instead!


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Very very nice!!!


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

newcomers DO NOT need to see stuff like this.......









.

.

.

.

.

''envy is a sin''

''envy is a sin''

''envy is a sin''

''envy is a sin''

''envy is a sin''

''envy is a sin''

''envy is a sin''


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Makes the L1 look tiny


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

looks like you've got the beans too match , any spare ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> looks like you've got the beans too match , any spare ?


Not this time but will be organising a cheeky group buy soon


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Is there a filter I can apply so I don't have to see posts like this? Very very nice.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Very nice....now if you had a longer bench, L2, L1P, L1... (shudder)

John


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Are you selling the L1 I could well be interested?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes Row said:


> Are you selling the L1 I could well be interested?


Not right now


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Its great to see the two together on the bench, R120 amuses me every single time I see it. Stupendously big


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

And stupendously good


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Hopefully my 'coffee corner' will be looking very similar very soon!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

mrsimba said:


> Hopefully my 'coffee corner' will be looking very similar very soon!


Indeed!!!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Never realised the L1P was so much bigger. For the lever uninitiated what are the differences?


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> Just thought I would post up a picture of the two side by side next to the black tower
> 
> View attachment 16848


99%........would have been 100% but you're let down by the 'floral cafe mugs'

should be white porcelain cups and saucers at least


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

I had no idea that the L1P was so much bigger than the L1. As it is, the L1 in my kitchen seems gigantic.

Matt


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Just for the record and despite coffeechap's temptations, I'm stupendously happy with my mini size LI (I can't imagine what the LIP is like to lift - the LI is heavy enough without some serious core strength).


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

yardbent said:


> 99%........would have been 100% but you're let down by the 'floral cafe mugs'
> 
> should be white porcelain cups and saucers at least


Floral cups indeed, those are illy michael Lin collection series espresso cups!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Floral cups indeed, those are illy michael Lin collection series espresso cups!


they are pink tho


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> they are pink tho


And I am comfortable with that


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Phil104 said:


> Just for the record and despite coffeechap's temptations, I'm stupendously happy with my mini size LI (I can't imagine what the LIP is like to lift - the LI is heavy enough without some serious core strength).


Well the 1P certainly is a lump thats for sure but easy enough to lift up onto a counter, wouldn't fancy trying to put the two group on a counter single handed though, think they are north of 70kg empty!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I don't know which one I prefer ... Blooming lovely machines though, I'd be happy with either of them ... Both is, as has been said, PORN!!!!


----------



## mcharrogate (Aug 20, 2012)

Good lord, it's the coffee version of the Frost Report John cleese + 2 ronnies class sketch...

Oh and massive coffee porn, obvs :-D


----------

